# kisame-lighto



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Wow*gasp* I must have him!o.o


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i know right


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

Hes awesome!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

thanks


----------



## LennonJohnX (Apr 25, 2010)

He's amazing! Those colors are awesome!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

thanks


----------



## LennonJohnX (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i am glad i got him


----------



## LennonJohnX (Apr 25, 2010)

And rightly so! He is an amazing betta. ^_^


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

thanks i hope he likes his new 10 gallon tank


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

Seen his twin yesterday! Wanted him sooooooooo bad! He is very pretty!!!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

thanks you did wow i saw another one like him when i was getting him


----------



## SterlingX123 (Feb 13, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL. I am totally jeleous. :lol:


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

thanks hes right now acting tough in front of my platys


----------



## AnimeFish (May 28, 2010)

Nice looking betta. ;-) Love the colors in his tail!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

thanks his name is kisame lol there very nice i think hes alittle mad i put some platys with him in his 20 gallon


----------

